# Do I need quicktime to run itunes?



## mbyates (Mar 5, 2009)

I am trying to clean some stuff off my computer and I was wanting to delete quicktime, but I read somewhere that I need it to run itunes. Is this true?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that is still true. Something to do with iTunes needing the DRM functionality in Quicktime in order to play protected content.


----------

